# anyone have xray xb8 parts?



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

i need the center diff mounts and the metal spacer that goes under the center diff mounts...pm me please ill be at m&m saturday


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

someone is bound to have them at M&M on sat. BTW, who is this?


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

nick...shut up...jk its josh man...dude did u buy courtneys nova?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

no, i didnt have any money. wish i could've. if someone would have bought my stupid jammin i could have


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

did you finally get the bulkhead problem fixed on your buggy?


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

ya i replaced pretty much all my plastic....EXCEPT THE CENTER DIFF MOUNTS!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

HAHAHA!!! waitago genius!


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

dude it only broke cuz i was bein stupid here...i did a back flip over our 27ft bass boat...but i lik the new little motor i got...got a nova .21bf with a gallon on it for 60bucks...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

how'd you manage that?


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

the back flip was just cuz of bmx ramps i have and the motor was just cuz im good like that...its fast for a 3-port. im inpressed with it


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

no i mean how did u get that motor that cheap? BTW, arent u supposed to be in school?


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

im good? naw i had late arival today


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Aren't YOU supposed to be in school?????


nik77356 said:


> 8:36 AM no i mean how did u get that motor that cheap? BTW, arent u supposed to be in school?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

your a senior? jeez, i thought you were a junior. and i was in school father. i was on my friends Itouch


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

dude everyone in my school has late arival on thursday...even fish


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

seriously? every thursday? why?


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

its block day...only periods 2,4,&6


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

we have block days too, but we dont get late arrival. you suck! what school do you go to?


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

KINGWOOD!!! ima bratt


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

yup, figured that one out a LOOOONG time ago!


----------

